# Livingston



## ras308 (Jul 10, 2008)

Can anyone give me some ideas, a friend of mine is bank bound and trying to catch some catfish? I don't know anything about Livingston, just trying to help him out? Thank you.


----------



## Ole Lip Yanker (Mar 16, 2015)

Along the 190 bridge on the south side. Many good holes to fish. Also the end of 980 south there was a person that let you fish off there property. Really good fishing right now


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

The bulkheads at the state park will be hot in another week or two. Real early. Walk the bulkheads looking for shad running on the surface. Cats are always with them.


----------



## ras308 (Jul 10, 2008)

Thank you. I will let him know


----------



## ikeephardheads (Feb 23, 2008)

Sunbeam said:


> The bulkheads at the state park will be hot in another week or two. Real early. Walk the bulkheads looking for shad running on the surface. Cats are always with them.


Wich set of bulkheads are best in the park? to the east or west?


----------



## NitroNX898 (Apr 7, 2009)

ikeephardheads said:


> Wich set of bulkheads are best in the park? to the east or west?


I always look for the wind blown bulkheads. That's why you need to walk down the BH to find the shad. When you find shad the cats will be with them


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Sometimes the snowy egrets(large white birds with long blls) lined up and looking HARD down into the water is good sign of shad and cat fish on a bulkhead.
And like Nitro said, the wind blown bank is almost always the spot, even if it very shallow.
Usually you can keep catching cats by casting out further or moving to deeper water as the morning wears on. 
Also cut bait is better than shad when the shad are super thick at the height of their run each morning. When the shad are the thickest it is hard to get a shad noticed.


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

I noticed the egrets was along 190 when I came across this morning. It might be getting close.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

If they strike out they go hungry  I agree about the cut bait or a string on pumpkin seed perch. The shad will work you death trying to keep them on a hook


----------



## rustyhook1973 (Aug 25, 2014)

I bet a crome rat l trap would work


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

RH, a lot of white bass can be caught in the shad spawn, along with for some reason occasional hybrids, and quite a few blue cats by casting a trap from a boat to the bulkheads, working them as parallel as possible for a long strike zone. Chrome to blue back is the best color for me.

Speaking of egrets, in my own experience, and that of many of my customers, Lake Livingston is the only lake I know of where the snowy egrets are the tell birds. You can count on them to be over fish when in a big flock hovering over the water.
At other lakes they mostly prowl the shoreline, and back waters and seldom venture over schooling open water fish.
When a big flock of egrets get over the open water and hover for any length of time they are watching game fish herd shad. They can't spend the kind of energy necessary to hover their big frame for long without a good bet for a pay off. 

I have watched them and know that when all of the snowy egrets leave the island and get over the lake it is probably striped bass. If a couple swing out now and again, then swing back after a couple of drops while most stay on the bank, it's yellow bass and small white bass. Sometimes it's fast moving big white bass raiding the shallows and darting back out deeper quickly, especially id the water is very clear.
When they stand vigilant on the bank staring at the water and stabbing at it for shad now and again, it's cat fish most likely.


----------



## ras308 (Jul 10, 2008)

Very good information. I haven't had a chance to fish Livingston looking forward to trying it out one of these days. Thank you.


----------



## dk2429 (Mar 27, 2015)

I catch them all up and down Kickapoo Creek. I put in at Broken Arrow.


----------

